# Video perso de mac vers apple tv



## nicomedocain (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour 

étant nouveau sur mac j'aimerai savoir si je peux mettre mes video perse de mon mac vers mon apple tv merci de vos réponse


----------



## Rem64 (17 Août 2011)

oui s'il s'agit du format reconnu par itunes (M4V, MP4,...) non sinon. Sauf si tu jailbreak ton apple tv et que u y installe des applications type Plex ou xbmc


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2011)

Tu peux aussi ne pas "jailbreaker" et utiliser un convertisseur de formats comme par exemple "Handbracke" qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Pascal Reift (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour ,
Un des vendeur d'un Apple Store m'avait conseillé l'Application IVI pour mon Mac et les Fichiers générés (différents formats possibles : HD, etc.) sont ajoutés directement à la Bibliothèque d'iTunes et doivent donc être lisibles via ton ATV. Je précise "doivent" parce que je n'ai pas encore acheter la mienne pour le vérifier.

D'autre part puisque vous évoquez Handbrake, la même personne m'avait conseillé ce logiciel pour ripper mes DVDs et je l'ai donc téléchargé mais dès que je pointe sur mon DVD en Source, j'ai un message dans le style "VLC introuvable..." . J'ai téléchargé VLC version 16 bits puisque je pense que c'est la version de mon Handbrake et même en démarrant le lecteur VLC avant de pointer sur la Source sous Handbrake j'ai le même message d'erreur .


Les téléchargements "Handbrake" et "VLC" sont semble-t-il des images, y a-t-il une manip à faire sous mon Mac plutôt que de lancer chaque logiciel depuis son  image respective ? Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac depuis 1 mois.

Merci d'avance si vous avez des infos.


----------

